# Weight Gain in Real Life



## braindeadhead (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a question for those people who are activily gaining. Do your friends and family know about it? If they do, how did they respond and do they treat you different? If they don't know why didn't you tell and does it come up at all?

Do you regret either your decision, either way?

Finally, when did you switch from normal behavior to activily gaining and what triggered that decision?


----------



## Ivy (Sep 7, 2007)

My family? No way. I went home recently and have put on around 20-30 pounds since i was home just 2 months ago and heard it from all angles. My mom even bought me a diet book and begged me to read it.. haha. My family has a problem with my weight to begin with, if they knew I was purposely trying to get even fatter than I already am.. I really don't know what would happen. And, I really don't want to.

As far as friends go, one of my roommates/best friends Holly knows. I don't really know what she thinks of it. She doesn't treat me differently, but we joke about it often. Like, if we are out to eat and I order a salad she will be like "Ivy, you are making a bad food decision!" as a joke. I have one other friend who is a male who I know through this board who knows. He thinks it's cool, I guess. We don't really talk about it. My boyfriend knows and likes it. Other than that, not really.

I don't really feel like it's a subject I'd like to try to explain to my friends. They wouldn't get it and it's kinda personal thing anyway.

I definitely do not regret my decision to gain. It's probably one of the hottest things I've ever experienced.

As for what triggered it.. Well, I've been gaining on and off since before I even knew what feederism was. I was 5 or 6 when I started sneaking food in hoped of getting fatter. It would work for a while and then I'd get put on a diet. 

This time around, I had a bad breakup and lost about 20 pounds in just under a 3 week period. My ex was not a feeder and prefers girls in the size 14/16/18 size range with huuuuge boobs and and a small belly. The exact opposite of what I am. So for the entire relationship I felt very self conscious and would occasionally try to diet because he would make shitty remarks and comments about my size. I repressed my feedee fantasies for over a year and I guess it all kinda exploded after the break up.

I originally set out to gain my 20 pounds I had lost back, and I did. And then I realized that what I really wanted was to keep going and gain to 300, which was considerably more than my previous highest weight ever. And at this point I am pretty positive I'm going to keep on gaining. I'm happiest when I'm gaining and the fact that I am now fatter than ever is a huge turn on for me.


----------



## bigwideland (Sep 8, 2007)

Ivy said:


> My family? No way. I went home recently and have put on around 20-30 pounds since i was home just 2 months ago and heard it from all angles. My mom even bought me a diet book and begged me to read it.. haha. My family has a problem with my weight to begin with, if they knew I was purposely trying to get even fatter than I already am.. I really don't know what would happen. And, I really don't want to.
> 
> As far as friends go, one of my roommates/best friends Holly knows. I don't really know what she thinks of it. She doesn't treat me differently, but we joke about it often. Like, if we are out to eat and I order a salad she will be like "Ivy, you are making a bad food decision!" as a joke. I have one other friend who is a male who I know through this board who knows. He thinks it's cool, I guess. We don't really talk about it. My boyfriend knows and likes it. Other than that, not really.
> 
> ...



I have to say that you and I have all the same view points on gaining, family, friends, work mates, and inparticular the sneaking food when young, my god that was me and some. I have never married anyone so thats something I can not comment on. My Mum talks diets ever time we talk, and "why have not lost weight", after all these years I think it would be clear that it aint't going to happen  mum. Oh well.


----------



## Mr. 23 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ivy said:


> I went home recently and have put on around 20-30 pounds since i was home just 2 months ago...



Do you offer lessons?


----------



## troubadours (Sep 9, 2007)

i wouldn't dare dream of saying anything to my friends, who act seriously shocked whenever i admit to being fat and going so far as to say i like it ("what?? you're not fat!!!"). they wouldn't understand it and undoubtedly judge me. it's not an issue of being embarassed or uncomfortable, but i just don't need to deal with it.

the only person who knows, aside from all you fine folk, is my boyfriend. he likes it, obviously, a lot, and he's the one who triggered it. i wish i could say i had some tremendous revelation as a child, but i didn't. the truth is i've been fat all my life, and hated it for most of it. i lost a lot of weight during a bout (bought?) of depression and have spent the past year gaining it and then some back. all i know is, this is the best i have ever felt. i've never been more confident, or more self-assured. i know how good i look, how nice my body feels. and i want more of it.


----------



## newlylarge (Sep 9, 2007)

I will answer the questions from the original posting in reverse order because the last question makes the first easier to answer.

I began my intentional weight-gain in the context of my relationship with my girlfriend. When we first started dating, I was rather lean as I had been all my life. She loves to cook and was happy to have me to cook for. It seems we overdid it a bit in the amount and frequency of her preparing rich foods for me and I gained a bit of weight unintentionally. To both our surprise, she really liked my added girth and sort of "discovered" that she is an FFA.

There is more to tell, but the relevant point is that she eventually asked if I would be willing to gain much more. She even "helped out" with her cooking for me. As to regrets, I have none. We made sure that I did not gain so much that it would be "too much." I became fairly "puffed-up" all over and grew a rather large, round belly, but not so much that I felt it had been too much of a change or is irreversible if I so choose. Additionally, I greatly enjoyed her very positive reaction to my gained weight.

In order to avoid too long of a single posting, I will answer the "meat" of this thread (no pun intended. Well, maybe a BIT intended.), related to other people knowing about it and their reactions, in my next posting.


----------



## newlylarge (Sep 9, 2007)

The question of who else, besides my girlfriend, knows about my intentional gaining is certainly an interesting one. The short answer is that only a "select few" know and they are all women. More on that later. Of course, I am sure many others have noticed my increased weight and size, they would have to be blind not to, but only a limited number have even commented on it and, again, they have all been women. Otherwise, I am guessing that most chalk it up to "middle-age" spread. I hate to think of myself as middle-aged, but I am in my mid-30s so I cannot deny that I am, at least, approaching middle-age if I have not already reached it. As I noted in my last posting, I had always been rather lean before, so people probably figure that weight-gain had finally "caught-up" with me. 

I mention the fact that friends of mine who have commented about my weight are all women not to be sexist, but to note that guys do not tend to talk about such things with other guys. At the risk of sounding sexist, it seems to me that women do discuss such things with one another (correct me if I'm wrong), and in my case, my closest female friends have politely commented about my weight gain. Usually, I just acknowledge the obvious and act as if it is unintentional. As if it is a case of being too busy to eat well or get enough exercise. However, for my closest female friends and those who have also come to know my girlfriend fairly well, both my girlfriend and I chose to "let them in on" what we were doing. I suppose their reactions are what this thread is really all about.

All have been supportive or, at least, not disapproving. Of course, we selected those we confided in based upon who we expected would react that way. At minimum, they seem to think it is kind of cute or amusing and some seem to think it is even, in a strange way, romantic because I had agreed to gain in order to satisfy my girlfriend's newly discovered "FFA desires" and because she is actively involved by cooking for me.

We told these women about our intentional efforts to "fatten me up" fairly early on and before I had gained very much weight. As a result, they seemed to have been fairly amused seeing how I had "grown" over the course of about two years. Moreover, as I said, they had mainly been my friends who came to know my girlfriend who was in the U.S. from Japan and did not know many people here at first. So most of the "fun" that these friends have had with my gaining has been with me.

Because they have all known me for many years, some going back to college, and because I had always been very lean all those years, I suspect that they found it more than just a bit amusing seeing me go from the "always lean guy" they had known, to becoming a fairly "fat guy." In fact, many of these old friends of mine had put on some weight themselves over the years, so I also suspect that they took a bit of guilty pleasure in seeing me also FINALLY put on some weight too (even if intentionally) and even more so because I gained quite a bit more weight than they ever had.

The result of this is that I have had a handful of these very close female friends who have known that my gaining had been intentional and have, moreover, been free to comment about it and have a bit of good-natured fun teasing me. This was even more the case once my gains had become more than making me a bit chubby or "slightly fat," and had progressed to the point where I had become quite a bit larger and had developed a rather large, round belly. For example, if I had not seen one of these friends for a few weeks, during which I had gained noticeably, they could always be counted upon to offer some "clever comment" about how "big" I was getting.

In one case, my girlfriend inadvertently provided a few of these friends some additional "ammunition" in their ability to playfully tease me. Once my belly had become fairly large and round, my girlfriend had taken to calling me by her new "pet name" for me (in private) which is "Tubby." However, during a night out at a bar that my girlfriend and I were sharing with a few of these friends who were "let in on" my intentional weight gain, my girlfriend "slipped" and called me "Tubby" in front of them. After a moment of silence, our friends burst out laughing. For the rest of the night, and as we had consumed more drinks, they all begin teasing me by calling me Tubby. From that night on, when I see these same friends, and when nobody else is within earshot, they occasionally get a good laugh by greeting with, "Hi, Tubby!"  

Of course, I know that they are all only teasing and we all always have a good laugh about it. If anything, I consider myself lucky to have such friends who take the whole, admittedly strange, "endeavor" as being "cute," "funny," or even "romantic" rather than just TOO WEIRD.


----------



## newlylarge (Sep 9, 2007)

In the interest of "full disclosure," I do not wish to imply that there were no negative reactions to my weight-gain. However, it was not exactly in the context of the topic of this thread. What I refer to did not involve negative reactions from people knowing that I was gaining intentionally, but rather to the fact that I was gaining at all. Moreover, these negative reactions were all directed at my girlfriend which she then related to me.

As I said, she was in the U.S. from Japan for work and did not know many people here, but she did become friendly with some other women from her company also in the U.S. from Japan for business purposes. Of course, they were not among the people who we told what we were doing (having me gain weight intentionally), but they did see me regularly and "witnessed" my weight gain. Some of them came to make some rather unkind comments to my girlfriend about my weight, but maybe they thought that they were being helpful by pointing out to my girlfriend that I was becoming "too fat" for her. Maybe they thought they were trying to "talk some sense" into my girlfriend who seemed to be "stuck" dating a "fat guy" who was always getting fatter. Of course, my girlfriend could never tell them the full truth.

Because they were in the U.S. from Japan under H1B visas, their company had arranged housing for all of them, including my girlfriend, in the same apartment building. I had met all of them fairly soon after I started dating my girlfriend (when I was still rather lean) and we even began going out for dinner or drinks together every so often. Typically, we would do so only once every few weeks or more. So after my girlfriend and I set-about, as she described it, "fattening me up," I would often have gained a fair amount of additional weight since I had last seen these women from my girlfriend's company and apartment building. I suppose the changes that they saw in me each time was rather surprising to them. Additionally, on occasions when we went out for dinner as a group, they probably came to notice how I had developed a fairly "large appetite" and was probably eating quite a bit, at least, by their standards.

They never said anything when I was around, but they saw my girlfriend without me around nearly every day and some eventually came to offer a few "pointed comments" about me to my girlfriend which she would then tell me about. These comments were generally very negative and were, basically, along the lines of saying that I had become too fat for my girlfriend who was herself very lean and still is. So this was quite a contrast to the reactions I described previously.

My girlfriend had explained to me that attitudes about weight are rather extreme in Japan and it is not uncommon for people to point-out if someone had gained weight. It is seen as a helpful warning. So my girlfriend tried to take these women's comments in that context and not as an intentional attempt to be unkind. However, there came a point where such comments went too far and my girlfriend no longer maintained even a casual friendship with the woman who had crossed that line.

At first, the comments made to my girlfriend about me was to note that, "He is getting kind of fat. Don't you think?" Later on, such as after going out to dinner where they had observed how much more I was eating, one woman offered my girlfriend the "insight" that, "I notice lately that he eats too much. You should tell him it is making him fat." On another occasion, my girlfriend was advised, "You are so thin. Don't you think that he has gotten much too fat for you?"

On one occasion after I had not seen any of these women for a few months, during which I had gained a fair amount of new weight, we went out for drinks together as a group and I could see that my girlfriend's co-workers were rather surprised at how I had changed since I last saw them. One of these women later commented to my girlfriend, "I could not believe how fat he has become. How much has he been eating? He has blown-up like a BALLOON!"

For obvious reasons, we did not see these women socially very much after that, but there were some work-related functions when it was unavoidable. At about the time that I had reached nearly my maximum weight, we saw my girlfriend's co-workers at a party given by their company. I was larger and fatter than ever and quite a bit more so than when I had last seen any of them. It seems that they found my weight rather surprising at that point.

After that night, one of the women commented to my girlfriend (her English was not as good as my girlfriend's or some of her other co-workers) that, as she described me, "He has become fat like a PIG!"

As you might expect, this woman calling me "fat like a pig" did cross the line even as my girlfriend had been attempting to give them every benefit of the doubt. So neither I nor my girlfriend ever saw that woman socially again.

In a way, I feel a bit guilty that my experience with my own old friends had been so positive while my girlfriend had to deal with such negative reactions from these women she knew from work and her apartment building. I somewhat feel that, although I was the one who had gained weight, it was my girlfriend who suffered the most negative reactions to it.


----------



## marlowegarp (Sep 9, 2007)

Ivy said:


> My family? No way. I went home recently and have put on around 20-30 pounds since i was home just 2 months ago and heard it from all angles. My mom even bought me a diet book and begged me to read it.. haha. My family has a problem with my weight to begin with, if they knew I was purposely trying to get even fatter than I already am.. I really don't know what would happen. And, I really don't want to.
> 
> As far as friends go, one of my roommates/best friends Holly knows. I don't really know what she thinks of it. She doesn't treat me differently, but we joke about it often. Like, if we are out to eat and I order a salad she will be like "Ivy, you are making a bad food decision!" as a joke. I have one other friend who is a male who I know through this board who knows. He thinks it's cool, I guess. We don't really talk about it. My boyfriend knows and likes it. Other than that, not really.
> 
> ...



Ivy, this post gives hope to us all. Every gainer/feedee I know is smart, funny and gorgeous, but it always helps to know there are more out there. good luck.


----------



## stillblessed23 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well I agree with Ivy. Coming from a family who hates the fact that I am fat anyway, even though most of them are fat too, I wouldn't dream of telling them I have purposely made myself this big. 

I wouldn't say that I am actively gaining now. I had kind of set my goals back in 2004 for about 330 lbs and surpassed that a little at about 345 this year. I go between 340 and 345. I think that it is a good size for my height 5'9, at this stage in my life. I am still in college and lead a pretty "active", at least in my opinion, lifestyle. I don't regret my decision to gain although I may lose some weight for medical reasons down the line. Sometimes to my friends I will bring up the fatabulous episode from the Dr. Keith show, and say stuff like isn't it great that they have the confidence to love being fat. I will tell them about how they talked about feederism and my friends will look at me like I am crazy. Trust me all of my friends are fat so it has nothing to do with that. I think most of them can't understand how someone could enjoy something that everywhere else in society tells you is wrong. 

As far as active gaining went, I guess just like Ivy stated I was trying to actively gain even before I knew what feederism was. I would always sneak food when I was little in hopes to get fatter. It got so bad when I was a kid that my aunt had to literally put a chain around the fridge and freezer at night lol. Man I seriously wanted to be fat and I did everything I could from trading lunch at school, sneaking food, to doing odd jobs around my apartment building so I could get money to buy food at the sub shop before dinner. My parents would put me on all types of diets which in turn messed up my metabolism. And my dad did catch me stuffing my clothes with pillows once when I was like 10. It freaked him out and he never brought it up again lol. 

I guess once I got to college I decided that I was on my own and I didn't have to deal with my family's ridicule. I took complete advantage of the all you can eat foods offered in my meal plan my freshman year. I mean I really went whole hog lol. The dollar menu was also my best friend and I literally ate everything that my parents had tried to restrict while I was growing up. And since I had discovered the world of feederism back in high school I knew I wasn't crazy for wanting it. I still haven't formally told anyone except for ppl online that I made myself get to this size on purpose. I am not sure I ever will either. It is a personal, self-fulfilling thing. I think a lot of ppl would take it the wrong way. 

Who knows maybe in a couple of years when I have to write my psychological dissertation, I will do it on our culture. Lol I can see them denying my PhD now and trying to send me to the nearest psych ward. In all seriousness though, there has got to be a way to make this life style less feared because contrary to popular belief fat is not the most dangerous thing in the world. That is a whole other topic that needs a thread of it's own lol. I am done rambling now that is just my two cents on the matter.


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Sep 10, 2007)

I really like that quote, troubadours! Quotes like that just makes me happy.  

/ CuslonGodibb



troubadours said:


> [---] i've never been more confident, or more self-assured. i know how good i look, how nice my body feels. and i want more of it.


----------



## Gaining Goddess (Sep 10, 2007)

Both my close family members and friends know that I have gained weight on purpose and if it wasnt because I told them, it was because they seen me on television talking about it...lol. Of coarse there are some who frown upon it and even have a hard time dealing with it, as I can sense a change in the way they interact with me, but this is who I am and I would rather be me than always try to put on a fake persona all the time at family functions and gatherings. Then there are those who admire that I can be open about loving my size and wish they could feel the same way....I guess they just see how happy and proud I am. There are many other sides of my personality to share and I think people who know me well, can see past the things they may not agree with and realize I am a good person despite our differences in body type preference.


----------



## ppinkie (Sep 10, 2007)

Hello everyone! I'm brand spankin' new to the forum, well actually just "new" to posting! I've been lurking around for atleast 9 years. It's funny, because I feel like I really know all of you, but *I'm* the new person. Anyway, I had made a resolution for myself that 2007 was gonna be a year for changes for me and coming out of lurk-dom is one of them. So, be kind and welcome the shy new chick.

Anyway, to answer the question at hand...

I totally identify with feederism as a my erotic fantasy, but defining myself as a feedee isnt something I fully feel comfortable doing. Thus, nobody knows that I choose to gain weight. 

Im fairly small by dimensions standards, approx. 220lbs at 5'2", a size 18/20. I dont watch what I eat at all. I just eat as much of whatever I am craving at a moment. I have never successfully lost weight. I just tend to creep upwards, and I really enjoy it.

My family does comment about my size and weight gain often. I just tell them no, when they suggest dieting. It dosnt do much to end the conversation, but it helps me just to attempt to change the subject. I do often wonder if I were smaller, would I date more often? I see through these boards and stuff that bbws really dont have too much trouble finding love, but for some reason I do. I figure my lack of dating must have to do with my confidence, but its easier to blame it on the weight lol. However, I must justify this by explaining that I tend to come off to people as uber confident. I love fashion, and I wear whatever I want when I want to, the confidence I am speaking of, is more of a *sexual* confidence.

Anyway, I dont have any set goals in mind for my weight gain....I just take each pound as it comes. Somedays I "display" my size more than others. Somedays I want to wear my jeans that make my belly look huge, with a short tank top that shows off my puggy "pouch" in my jeans. Other days, i want to minimize my size and wear the sleekest outfit I can find. 

On all these occasions, I am still in love with my curves, I just want to flaunt them differently.


----------



## marlowegarp (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the boards. Lurker high-fives!


----------



## ppinkie (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Messidor (Sep 11, 2007)

Hm, well when I started putting on weight it was quite accidental and I didn't notice at first until obviously my clothes were ripping lol! Anyway, once I'd started it became hard to stop, even if I wanted to - I had this insatiable appetite and I just grew. My family were initially surprised but grew used to it - my parents go on to me from time to time to join a gym etc. and my brother delights in calling me 'fat ass'! Friends, especially ones I haven't seen for a while are taken aback and double take lol but they're generally used to it as well and don't know I kind of deliberately did it - they like to call me 'big guy' nowadays ... moreover, I'm single parent and my divorce is what triggered it in the first place methinks; plus my son likes to rest his head on it or use me as a bouncy castle etc.


----------



## JustMe (Sep 12, 2007)

Since a different forum thread put me in the mood. I really want to answer this question.



braindeadhead said:


> I have a question for those people who are actively gaining. Do your friends and family know about it?


My family doesn't know about it, and I hope never will.



braindeadhead said:


> If they don't know why didn't you tell and does it come up at all?


I didn't tell them and won't ever because they would have persecuted me to their fullest extent of possible influence. My family is the type of controlling manipulators that if they don't agree (especially radical to their belief) they will make you want to hate yourself. There is hardly any connection anymore, but if it did come up somehow. My attitude would be to go to heck.



braindeadhead said:


> Do you regret either your decision, either way?


No. But thanks for asking. They're just too judgmental of other people, even strangers they don't know. They're the kind if you have a flaw they'll say crap about you behind your back constantly. So many faces, that I am glad I left all that behind me.



braindeadhead said:


> Finally, when did you switch from normal behavior to actively gaining and what triggered that decision?


I suppose I never had normal behavior. What I am doing now I would consider normal for me; what should have been. So here's to making up for lost time.
:bow:


----------



## hugscurves (Sep 12, 2007)

My family has no idea, but I am sure they see the results. Fortunately, they are more concerned with how I conduct myself and the quality of person that I am above and beyond my 250 lbs. It doesn't really come up in conversation and that is okay. Gaining, is a decision that I have made for myself that, I feel, doesn't impact others is not their concern.

I have never regreted my decision to explore this side of desire. I enjoy the body changes and the feel of the changes that are taking place across my body. I just wish there were more people, locally, that I could share a few thought and sensations with in this regard.

The trigger for me was middle age. Hell, it ain't getting better than this. If I don't chase my dreams now, well . . . .


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Sep 14, 2007)

Gaining Goddess - I just wanted to say that I think you're strong in doing what you're doing; especially the television thing. I'm sure it takes a lot of security, confidence, nice attitude and mental strength to do such a thing. I truly admire you for being so true to yourself.

And after seeing some of your pictures, it's easy to see why you call yourself Gaining Goddess; you look so great!

Good luck with everything!

/ CuslonGodibb



Gaining Goddess said:


> Both my close family members and friends know that I have gained weight on purpose and if it wasnt because I told them, it was because they seen me on television talking about it...lol. Of coarse there are some who frown upon it and even have a hard time dealing with it, as I can sense a change in the way they interact with me, but this is who I am and I would rather be me than always try to put on a fake persona all the time at family functions and gatherings. Then there are those who admire that I can be open about loving my size and wish they could feel the same way....I guess they just see how happy and proud I am. There are many other sides of my personality to share and I think people who know me well, can see past the things they may not agree with and realize I am a good person despite our differences in body type preference.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm on the same page as Ivy and StillBlessed. My boyfriend knows and loves it, of course. A few close friends know I gain for pleasure. My family knows nothing and I don't plan on telling them. Maybe, MAYBE some day I'll inform them of my modeling. However, everyone in my life knows I'm perfectly happy with my size (even my doctor). I think she has more or less given up on trying to get me to lose weight and instead focuses on exercise and getting the right nutrients in my diet (which I do). I try to be as healthy as I can be and still binge and enjoy my growing waistline. 

~Aurora


----------



## FrenchBBW (Sep 16, 2007)

Ivy said:


> My family? No way. ....



I recognize myself much in your account.

But has some differences there (fortunately if not I would be you! And vice versa!) :
I am orphan, and I have only one sister (large since it is child). She knows my wishes to grow bigger but she really does not understand because she thus has problems of health because of her obesity it is odd for her that I desire to be larger!
3 years ago I were thin and very muscular (I have make swimming on high level). After having grown bigger during holidays I discovered the feeling to have a flabby belly, plumps thighs, hips and breasts!!!
Anyway since this day I grown bigger regularly (2-3lbs per month)!
Same if my friends don't know my "project" they're not blind !
My ex-team mate say me alway they often make me reflexions : "why you lost not? You did not notice how you became? Is the pads it for better floating? You are really very large now! You will stop when growing bigger?" (For the most nice !)
I divert the subject by a small sentence like:"I smell myself well like that!"
But I know that certain "friends" are disgusted by my new large body but I can forget that now !
So I'm alone with my husband (since 7years) in this project. For all people I'm just a very fat girl who grows bigger always more. They must to think that I miss "motivation" to stop and lose!
I'm very lucky because my husband supports me and helps me to remain in good health. 
It loved me thin it loves me large!

XXX


----------



## eyesforyou (Sep 17, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i wouldn't dare dream of saying anything to my friends, who act seriously shocked whenever i admit to being fat and going so far as to say i like it ("what?? you're not fat!!!"). they wouldn't understand it and undoubtedly judge me. it's not an issue of being embarassed or uncomfortable, but i just don't need to deal with it.
> 
> the only person who knows, aside from all you fine folk, is my boyfriend. he likes it, obviously, a lot, and he's the one who triggered it. i wish i could say i had some tremendous revelation as a child, but i didn't. the truth is i've been fat all my life, and hated it for most of it. i lost a lot of weight during a bout (bought?) of depression and have spent the past year gaining it and then some back. all i know is, this is the best i have ever felt. i've never been more confident, or more self-assured. i know how good i look, how nice my body feels. and i want more of it.



your boyfriend is a lucky man


----------



## eyesforyou (Sep 17, 2007)

FrenchBBW said:


> I recognize myself much in your account.
> 
> But has some differences there (fortunately if not I would be you! And vice versa!) :
> I am orphan, and I have only one sister (large since it is child). She knows my wishes to grow bigger but she really does not understand because she thus has problems of health because of her obesity it is odd for her that I desire to be larger!
> ...



you are intriguing as well as courageous! I wish you and your husband the most happiness.


----------



## eyesforyou (Sep 17, 2007)

Aurora said:


> I'm on the same page as Ivy and StillBlessed. My boyfriend knows and loves it, of course. A few close friends know I gain for pleasure. My family knows nothing and I don't plan on telling them. Maybe, MAYBE some day I'll inform them of my modeling. However, everyone in my life knows I'm perfectly happy with my size (even my doctor). I think she has more or less given up on trying to get me to lose weight and instead focuses on exercise and getting the right nutrients in my diet (which I do). I try to be as healthy as I can be and still binge and enjoy my growing waistline.
> 
> ~Aurora



you are simply inspirational! thank you


----------



## FrenchBBW (Sep 17, 2007)

eyesforyou said:


> you are intriguing as well as courageous! I wish you and your husband the most happiness.



Thanks 

XXX


----------



## Weejee (Sep 24, 2007)

I've always had a hard time relating to people. For some reason, many of my relationships fail. I have a character flaw, and I'm not quite sure what it is yet.

So no, I wouldn't tell anyone. Unless it's my old freind who I suspect is a gainer. She always laughs when she tells me that she gained weight.

Right now I'm in a gaining phase, and I'm just starting to show. It has me worried about how many dolts in my family will make snotty remarks. My mother in law has the sensitivity of a toad stool.

What i have to do is tell myself, "Gaining is really fun and I get a great big kick out of it! What's more important, pleasing people you don't even like, such as Ms. Judgmentality 1835 (My mother in Law) or in having fun?

It's a hard decision to make. I'm really quite cowardly. Still, I don't want to let the "Baskets" keep me down.
 
Luv, Weej


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Sep 29, 2007)

Not really trying to gain weight just eating fattening foods and fast food which I love I just had 3 slices of pizza tonight from Pizza Hut


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 30, 2007)

eyesforyou said:


> your boyfriend is a lucky man




I've got a good womenz


----------



## konstardiy (Oct 9, 2007)

Russian Princess writes:
I don't know what my relatives means about my gaining weight but I think it can't be anything good. Earlier I lived in Moscow region but about a year ago I got to know my husband. I went to him to Rostov-on-Don (it is 1000 km from Moscow) and had only my documents with me. One of the reasons was my mother's words about my body.
Now we live in Rostov. The Konstardiy's parents don't like his ideal of beauty, but since I came it is already better. Last 3 months we live separately and are full of happiness!
In Russia the standards are very strong, and one must be a courages person to say about liking fat ladies.


----------



## chublover350 (Oct 21, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i wouldn't dare dream of saying anything to my friends, who act seriously shocked whenever i admit to being fat and going so far as to say i like it ("what?? you're not fat!!!"). they wouldn't understand it and undoubtedly judge me. it's not an issue of being embarassed or uncomfortable, but i just don't need to deal with it.
> 
> the only person who knows, aside from all you fine folk, is my boyfriend. he likes it, obviously, a lot, and he's the one who triggered it. i wish i could say i had some tremendous revelation as a child, but i didn't. the truth is i've been fat all my life, and hated it for most of it. i lost a lot of weight during a bout (bought?) of depression and have spent the past year gaining it and then some back. all i know is, this is the best i have ever felt. i've never been more confident, or more self-assured. i know how good i look, how nice my body feels. and i want more of it.



im always like sometimes its just better because for the most part people dont get it because their so overwhelmed with what everyone else thinks and not everybody has the tough skin to go through that. i think its easier for people to understand that you just gained some weight rather then i want to gain weight and be fat....


----------



## chublover350 (Oct 24, 2007)

troubadours said:


> i wouldn't dare dream of saying anything to my friends, who act seriously shocked whenever i admit to being fat and going so far as to say i like it ("what?? you're not fat!!!"). they wouldn't understand it and undoubtedly judge me. it's not an issue of being embarassed or uncomfortable, but i just don't need to deal with it.
> 
> the only person who knows, aside from all you fine folk, is my boyfriend. he likes it, obviously, a lot, and he's the one who triggered it. i wish i could say i had some tremendous revelation as a child, but i didn't. the truth is i've been fat all my life, and hated it for most of it. i lost a lot of weight during a bout (bought?) of depression and have spent the past year gaining it and then some back. all i know is, this is the best i have ever felt. i've never been more confident, or more self-assured. i know how good i look, how nice my body feels. and i want more of it.


thats what i love about fat girls, well some of them, when their confident, its like the rest of the world doesnt matter and they are the happiest they will ever be when their with a person that loves fat just as much as them


----------



## Foolish Fool (Oct 24, 2007)

i'm not the only one thinking this, i can't be:
this thread is better than Penthouse!
:smitten:


----------



## Wanderer (Nov 5, 2007)

Pardon a BHM stepping into the mix, here.

I'm actively gaining, though it isn't easy; living with a sister who's got her whole family (except the baby) on a weight-control plan, I've only gradually made my way from 240 to pushing 270. Still, I'm hoping...

I've told my sister and her family about it. My niece, 7, thinks it's okay, but different; my sister thinks I'm just weirder than usual (and in our family, that's saying something); her husband just tacitly ignores it.

All in all, I'm not sorry I told them. It makes it a little easier to calculate the food bills, and it means one less secret to keep. (shrug) YMMV.

Yours truly,

The hungry,

Wanderer


----------



## Aurora (Nov 5, 2007)

Wanderer said:


> Pardon a BHM stepping into the mix, here.
> 
> I'm actively gaining, though it isn't easy; living with a sister who's got her whole family (except the baby) on a weight-control plan, I've only gradually made my way from 240 to pushing 270. Still, I'm hoping...
> 
> ...



I wish I was that brave, lol. Awesome that it turned out okay though, that's definitely inspiring.


----------

